

Here’s what is blocking Bertha, the world’s largest tunneling machine - vbv
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/blocking-bertha-worlds-largest-tunneling-machine

======
vbv
This is in relation to the previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939710)

